

A Day in the Life of the Modern San Franciscan - SeoxyS
http://www.rocket-shoes.com/a-day-in-the-life-of-the-modern-san-franciscan/

======
arst829
Funny that I should read about this on Facebook, then try to post it on HN.
Way too close to home.

------
Brad_Smith
too close to home, man. (but I'm not like that - I don't have a Kindle yet)

------
dreamdu5t
He forgot to mention checking HN!

